# can spiders swim?



## 8 legged freak (Oct 23, 2005)

i'm having a debate with my friends if spiders can actually swim up through a toilet. i know that some tarantulas can float and swim around but they can't swim up throught a toilet can they? i don't think any spider can swim but i don't know so i'm asking you all out there to help me, please answer quick cos i'm debating with my friend now!

thanks a lot!!

vincent


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 23, 2005)

i hope this answers your question.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 23, 2005)

also, fishing spiders and sidney funnelwebs can "swim". but not up a sewer pipe.


----------



## 8 legged freak (Oct 23, 2005)

ok thanks =) i knew that the sydney funnelweb and fishing spiders could swim to catch prey, and i knew they coudln't swim up sewer pipes just ahd tot ry and explain to my friend=) thanks again

vincent


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 23, 2005)

They can't swim up through sewer pipes, but next year I'll be trying to raise some fishing spiders. I'll try to post swimming pics.

It's kind of hard to do without a digital camera.  :wall:


----------



## Captante (Oct 23, 2005)

Certainly some can... there are a few species of spiders that spend most of their time underwater by bringing a bubble of air down with them... I think a tarantula has been documented swimming as well but I can't recall which one, maybe H. gigas?
As for coming up through toilets, thats pure "urban-legend" stuff, although roachs have been known to travel through sink & bathtub drains & rats have even emerged from a toilet in heavily infested areas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NRF (Oct 24, 2005)

Isn´t _Argyroneta aquatica_ the only spider which can swim. All the rest can only walk on the water surface or climb down under water along some substrate??


----------



## Captante (Oct 24, 2005)

I can't say I recall the species name at the moment, but I do recall watching a documentary about diving spiders & no question they were swimming down to an underwater web-dome to stash air bubbles... I know theres some that do use a web to crawl under too though.


----------



## orcrist (Oct 26, 2005)

I have seen Dolomedes, in a tank in my room, break the surface of the water, swim down six inches, and THEN grab a rock. I doubt they can swim well, but they can to some minor extent.

-0rcrist


----------

